# Umwerfer vorne schwergängig - Black Sin 2014 - Sram X0



## spiderschwein98 (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

bei meinem Black Sin Hardtail Bj 2014 geht der vordere Umwerfer (2fach) nur unter großem Kraft-Aufwand am Trigger auf das große Kettenblatt. Ich hab den Umwerfer bisher gründlich gereinigt u mit WD40 mein Glück versucht, was aber nicht viel geholfen hat ... Auf das kleine Blatt hüpft die Kette sofort mit einem "Rumms". (Zugspannung evtl zu hoch/niedrig - rumspielen am Montage Ständer hat hier auch nichts gebracht?) 
Soll ich auf Verdacht mal die Seilzüge/Hüllen wechseln? Oder hat noch jemand einen anderen Tipp für mich?   
VG u Danke


----------



## spiderschwein98 (11. Mai 2015)

Glaub ich habs gefunden: da kommt der Schaltzug - ohne Liner aus dem Rahmen raus und geht durch die Endkappe in den Liner rein. Dieser Liner ist an der Biegung wo es zum Umwerfer hoch geht durchgerieben u verklemmt sich im Rahmen.
Wo krieg ich denn so eine Endkappe mit dem Liner her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

